# All That Gleams - BMW 320d Enhancement Detail



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

As part of a recent business meeting this BMW 320d was booked in for an enhancement detail to see what could be done to improve the finish without too much attention for complete correction as it's a daily driver and just given semi regular washes when it needs it.

NB: This is a great example of what an enhancement detail can achieve and why fully corrected paint isn't always necessary for a great improvement in finish and shows what can be achieved with very little paint removal.

P.S. I think I also found where half the road surface in South England had gone as you will see soon..!

















































































































































Tardis in action:

The evidence of where half of Surrey's pot holes have come from..!









































































A combination of 3M polishes & pads was used to enhance the paint.

NB: there are only a few 'during' photos as once I start working I like to get a rhythm going and forget to take photos until I have finished! Saying this, hopefully the before & after photos will represent what was achieved.
































































After polishing was completed, the car was wiped down with IPA, polished/glazed with Britemax #9 then protected with old school Meguiars #16

The RESULT..












































































































































































Thanks again for looking and please ask any questions, leave any comments and criticise nicely!

Visit: All That Gleams for more information and more about me, my services & what I offer. Thanks, Tom


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

What a great detail and great photos!
I love when you can see a natural 50/50 shot in over cast weather without a halogen light! 
Just goes to show how much of a great difference machine polishing makes  

:doublesho at the tar in the arches though! MAD! :lol:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice work Tom


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Great detail, really shows what can be acheived without the need for paint.


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

Stunning job mate. Looks like a different car. Black usually makes wheels look smaller but those wheels look they have been pinched off a shopping trolley!


----------



## Cadillacman (Jul 18, 2011)

Excellent job mate.....what product did you use on the tyres ?

.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice work Tom.

A nice honest write up as well, just goes to show what an enhancement detail can do.

Also, welcome as a Sponsor as I must have missed you.


----------



## ecksmen (Jun 10, 2007)

Nice finish, its off topic but those wheels just don't look right. I can't put my finger on it but that's not what this thread is about so I'll finish with good work!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Amazing work mate, shiiineeeeeee!:thumb:


----------



## Will-S (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice enhancement


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Bowler said:


> Great detail, really shows what can be acheived *without the need for paint*.


...removal or at all? lol

thank you to everyone who has posted! Appreciate you taking the time to leave a comment!


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Cadillacman said:


> Excellent job mate.....what product did you use on the tyres ?
> 
> .


IIRC was one or two coats of AS Highstyle applied for durability...possibly Finishkare Top Coat but it looks a little too glossy for that, so sticking with my first answer! :thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Tom

Put to shame the thread where someone said enhancements were basically no good and not detailing


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks very nice..


----------



## waito (Aug 20, 2009)

Great work mate


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Fairly well hammered that! 
Good show Tom :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Undeniable enhancement to the finish there. Like you say, deeper marks left as this was not in the remit, but the enhancement as breathed life back into the finish very well. 50/50 clearest shot for demonstrating it.


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

Cool Tom looks great, nice to see you on here!!!

Dene


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job! In my opinion, the point of an enhancement is to reduce the swirls and maximise the gloss, and the level of gloss in those final pics is amazing!

For a daily driver, it looks amazing! Job well done!


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Just saw this thread, felt I had to revive it (No pun intended!)

You really did add a lot of life back into what was a rather tired looking E90.

Having the early ES Spec wheels painted in black on a black car gives a very unique look shall we say.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree the gloss levels are very high, the paint looks like glass, very welldone on your efforts, thanks for posting up.


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great job mate, looks fantastic


----------

